# Duchess sitting with me



## OUCloud (Sep 6, 2012)

After a long and painful shift at work (i've got arthritis,fibromagiya, neuropathy)
I had come home and Duchess was loose in my PC room (sheets cover everything lol) She did her fly around and then she landed on my desk, every few minutes she'd get closer and closer. And then up my arm she went and then she sat on my shoulder, she sat there for a good 45 min to an hour, its like she knew i was hurting .

Since i made her foot quit hurting, I guess she thought sitting with me would make me quit hurting. Least I'd like to think so.

it was sweet though.











Cloud & Duchess
Oklahoma City, OK


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

She has bonded to you. That is so sweet of her.
You have a forever friend.

Reti


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

And it's true the pain you have should get lesser when you feel such genuine love.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

She is sooo Beautiful.


----------



## OUCloud (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes she is, and its been almost 2 wks since she was brought to me - and with no repsonse to flyers and the like trying to find her owner, I will probably add her to our pets, i am growing rather fond of her. Now if i could figure out how to put a diaper on her lol. 

Always believed that there's a reason why certain things come into one's life..

She is gorgous, i love that little crown tuff around her head and her markings are beautiful. She is white underneath the wings and rest of her body.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow, only 2 week and she already on your shoulder? You are so lucky. Their love is very fragile..they are not like dogs or cats to snuggle and pet them. As long as you allow them getting close to you first and gain their trust, later you may be able to do some tricks with them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*What a lovely picture and great friend!


....and here is a link to PG wear (diapers, only better)

http://www.birdwearonline.com/PGWearStore.html*


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

A beautiful bird to go with a beautiful story. Did your pain(s) go away, or at least get better after her attention?


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

It was meant for you to have her as such a great friend.She is lucky to have you & she knows it.


----------



## OUCloud (Sep 6, 2012)

They actually do have diapers, mmm payday is coming..

Man its hard to find pigeon food , without getting nearly hit - in oklahoma city - i hate driving in the city for that reason. Saw 3 major wrecks. Found some mix seed-grain. Think I'm gonna order online next time - save my blood pressure and sanity.. suggestions?

She's already making herself well at home, I had a large rabbit cage - guinia pig , that Hershey never used , its big enough - wide enough for her to roost on a platform, stretch in the mornings and get her sunshine while i have my coffee . Then i let her out for the day - my pc room with sheets and like drapped over everything, she however seems to never aim in my general direction, which is good. And nice thing her food don't end up on the floor or all over the place.

I vaccum nightly after she's back in her sleeping quarters. Clean so i can enjoy a clean room before the next day lol.

She's a sweetie , going with a she unless there's a way to tell.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Put a mirror in from of her and tell us how she behaves. You can tell the sex by the reaction they have in from of the mirror.


----------



## OUCloud (Sep 6, 2012)

has anyone here, used those diapers for their pigeons?


----------



## OUCloud (Sep 6, 2012)

goes finds a mirror , i have one some where.


----------



## OUCloud (Sep 6, 2012)

she looked at it, then looked at me as if to say "what is that for?" lol


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

OUCloud said:


> she looked at it, then looked at me as if to say "what is that for?" lol


Give her time. Leave the mirror in her cage.


----------



## OUCloud (Sep 6, 2012)

I'll try again and see what she does . I'll stick it where she can get to it on her choosing


----------



## OUCloud (Sep 6, 2012)

what am i looking for so i can get an idea?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

If she dances and coos and bows, she is a HE. If she kisses the mirror she is a SHE. lol


----------



## OUCloud (Sep 6, 2012)

I think she just made a noise at the mirror, she's trying to touch the other and then she walked off when it didn't respond lol.

she went back to it and started pecking at the mirror.


----------



## OUCloud (Sep 6, 2012)

defintely did not coo or dance, just made a noise and pecked it - or kissed it. and still pecking at it.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Keep us updated. Should be more action coming.


----------



## OUCloud (Sep 6, 2012)

are they territorial? I went to change the towel husband put on the platform and she pecked me LOL so she kept the towel but she let me change the rest no problem. I'm gonna get those puppy training papers to put on bottom of her home for easier clean up. She seems to like her new habitat, went in on her own and still waiting to see what she does with the mirror.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Pigeons definteley are territorial. DO NOT MESS with their things or you'll get pecked

Reti


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Buy some hemp seed!*

Sounds like your pigeon is just a little nervous about her new home and not sure of what you are doing. Over time, she probably will calm down about normal things, like changing the papers in the cage. But all pet birds are a little uneasy when we reach in their cages - so if you can clean her cage when she is out of it, sitting somewhere else, you may find it easier (i.e. they are more territorial about their cage _when they are in it_!).

To make your pigeon more comfortable, talk to it softly when you are around it and make all your movements slow and calm. But don't let intimidate you too much either - you have to be able to put your hand in there to change the water and fill the food bowl. Also, respect your pigeon's space. Don't try to pet her or handle her - just be content to have her step up on your hand or arm. Petting a pigeon will be interpreted as sexual so you may get slapped! And if she _likes_ it, she may start laying eggs, which is something you want to avoid.

Another thing you can try - my doves LOVE hemp seed. It's a rich food that should be used as a treat. You can buy it on eBay or elsewhere over the internet. Offer some hemp seed out of your hand to your pigeon. She will probably love it and then she will start associating your hand with something good (food) so she may be slower to peck at you in the future.

About the mirror. If she gets very stimulated about having a mirror in there and seems to attack it, I'd remove it. I once had a small Diamond Dove (male) that used to become extra aggressive when he saw his relfection. Even when I took the mirror out, he's attack other relfections of himself wherever he found one. For example, he would even peck at his relfection on the side of my toaster! I even named him Pecker! It was cute for a tiny Diamond Dove but you would not want a full size pigeon becoming this aggressive. So if she starts getting aggressive with the mirror, I'd take it out. It might also mean she is a he, in that case!

Here is Pecker, my Diamond Dove. He's gone now but lived to be 15 years old.


----------



## OUCloud (Sep 6, 2012)

thank you for the advice !!

I need to find another location for Pigeon food. I DO not LIKE going into OKC . I'm used to small places like yukon, El reno ect okl. The food i got is for doves, pigeons and quails , has the grains they need plus seed . 

Would perfer online, that way I don't have to drive OKC. 

I live on west outskirts of OKC so its not too bad on this side.


----------

